# TV over fireplace



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

What is the distance from the fireplace to the adjacent wall?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Hang it from the ceiling:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tv-mounts/ceiling-tv-mounts/pcmcat332100050021.c?id=pcmcat332100050021


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ChuckF. said:


> Hang it from the ceiling:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tv-mounts/ceiling-tv-mounts/pcmcat332100050021.c?id=pcmcat332100050021


That was going to be my next suggestion....once the OP told us how deep the room was. 

Personally, I think the TV is going to be too close.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

make that a formal living room = no tv. then use another room as a tv room.


----------

